# YoYo loaches with cichlids??



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

I have a 55 gal with a juvi jack dempsey, a 4" firemouth and a juvi convict.
would i be able to keep three yoyos in there for life?
Thanks again


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

Come on. anyone kept these fish with cichlids


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Camb, I don't know a lot about loaches but my guess is that nothing will survive for life in that tank with the JD.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2009)

u got a juvie FM, Con and a JD? god save u.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

as juveniles ; the fish you have are not so bad with a fish like a lohachata...but in a few months they are gonna turn meaner than a pack of starving tasmanian devils..
any idea why a jack dempsey is called that?google the name..


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

I guess it depends on the fish.

I have a loach related to the yo-yo and he hides in the rocks and comes out at feeding time.

I also have a Jack Dempsey in the same tank (7 inches), and she doesn't bother the loach, the plecos, the crayfish, the jewel chichlid, or anything besides that pesky johanii.

It depends on the fish.

and in my esperience, firemouths aren't that bad, and convicts aren't much worse. I guess it helps if the fish grow up with each other.

Ok, I've always had a comunity/chichlid tank. They get alone AWESOMELY! except the johanii that hates everyone. in fact, the jack dempsy stands up for the jewel and chases johanii away.


----------



## camb113 (Jun 13, 2009)

ok thanks everyone.


----------

